# #2 Morse Taper Reamer



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 6, 2006)

One of the members here bought a #2 Morse Taper Reamer to clean up the bore of his lathe shaft.  I think he may have later sold it on ebay.

I have been wondering if we could do a group buy on another one.  We are talking about in the $40-50 range for the reamer and the postage to get it to the US, that is not a quote just a rough guess.

If say 5 people wanted to use it that would put it in the $10 range per member of the group, plus the postage to move it around the country for each member to use it.  

The group would have to come to an agreement as to what would happen if one of the members dammaged the reamer so it didn't work, broke, one or more of the flutes dammaged so it didn't make a clean taper hole.

Anyone interested jump in here and make your comments.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the reamer (bough off eBay) and it is not that expensive.  

I am keeping it because it is such a nifty tool to have.  Moving it around may not be such a good idea.  Shipping cost will be too much ($8.10 per person at 2 x $4.05 via USPS flat rate envelope) excluding insurance.

My suggestion will be to get in touch with the seller and buy in bulk.  Combining several of these from the UK then re-shipping to US address might be cheaper (I think).

Here is a link of what and where I bought at $24.46 plus shipping (I think $12.00).

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-MORSE-TAPER-FINISHING-REAMER_W0QQitemZ7596001920QQcategoryZ633QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 6, 2006)

There is a morris taper cleaner made of plastic that is called a "green weenie" and does a good job of cleaning the taper. I know Choice Woods carries them, a #2 taper cleaner is $13.95. I am just a satisfied customer of Choice Woods.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2006)

Tom,

There are cases when cleaning the taper is not enough and a reamer will be required/needed.  

Very good point though...a reminder to check if there is just dirt or "gunk" in the taper drive that can be cleaned via other means before using a reamer.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 6, 2006)

Woodcraft sells the "green weenie" (also known as TaperMate).  I've only ever seen the #1's at the store, though.  Here are a few other sources:
http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=890-562


http://www.tools-for-woodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=363


----------



## wooddreams (Mar 6, 2006)

I just did a search on Morse Taper Reamer and found a lot of places sell them.
The most inexpensive might be:
http://www.jtsmach.com/jtswebshop/Reamers/R038.asp?prodcode=R038
where an MT2 was about $23. Not sure that makes it group buy material.

Larry


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know!  For around $30 or so, I would get one!  It would be just too nice to be able to dress up the Morse Taper occasionally.  I have three lathes that have #2 MT, and I would use a device like this!

Scott.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Tom,
> 
> There are cases when cleaning the taper is not enough and a reamer will be required/needed.
> ...



Ok, I'll be the dumb one and bite.

Why does the taper need cleaning up?

Best,
Roger Garrett[]


----------



## JimGo (May 23, 2006)

Gunk in the taper can cause the mandrel or other item to slip, and, more importantly, causes misalignment of any male parts.  For pens, where everything is pretty critical, even a tiny misalignment at the headstock can produce significant problem, especially if you're turning both barrels at the same time.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 23, 2006)

I HATE it when my male parts are misaligned. [8D]


----------



## johncrane (Jul 1, 2006)

JimGO I find your comments to  be very helpful


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2006)

What Jim said...and...what John said about Jim [^]


----------

